# Clicking sounds at slow speeds



## jamesd3rd (Jun 10, 2004)

I started noticing a clicking sound coming from my '07 Altima. When I leave the windows down and drive through my neighborhood or on surface streets, I hear a faint but loud enough to hear clicking sound when I pull away from a full stop. It doesn't happen while the car is moving a constant rate. Just when I start moving again after stopping. It seems to be coming from the passenger side. I've done some quick searches and found that it could possibly have something to do the ABS. Is this a normal thing or is it a sign that something is failing or has failed?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's hard to say without hearing it, but most of the time I've worked on cars with similar noises, it has usually turned out to be a rock or pebble stuck either in the tire tread, a wheel cover or between the brake rotor and the backing plate.


----------

